

Who Are the Major New gTLD Applicants and…(Part Three: Minds + Machines) - guillon
http://www.circleid.com/posts/20140218_who_are_the_major_new_gtld_applicants_part_three_minds_machines/
Minds + Machines was the first &quot;new gTLD portfolio applicant&quot; I spotted early in 2008, when .PARIS started being mentioned. Then came a few other projects like .HORSE and later .VODKA. Being French, my vision of good new gTLD suffixes may be slightly different to those native English speakers.
======
guillon
There are 3 more coming : Donuts, RightSide and Starting Dot.

